# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصميم جديد لنج (ارجو التقييم قبل طباعته)

## m_mamoon

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مية مية ياود المامون 

اخوك بقا من المهتمين طبعا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بس لو فتحت الالوان شوية حتبقي اجمل في راي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*جميل ..... م فيش كلام
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إبداااااااع والله يا ود المامون
‏{‏ حتى لو تسيل الدماء على الركب
سنهديك البطولتين يا ضباح }
جمله في غاية الروعه .
تفويته :
قلت لي إشتغلت وين ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أطبع ووزع طوالى..
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




إبداااااااع والله يا ود المامون
‏{‏ حتى لو تسيل الدماء على الركب
سنهديك البطولتين يا ضباح }
جمله في غاية الروعه .
تفويته :
قلت لي إشتغلت وين ؟؟؟



مايقومابي صحبي ..وين انت مختفي كد بعدين الى الركب مش على
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




أطبع ووزع طوالى..



انتا فيروس غندور دا شنو ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ودالمامون اكتر حاجه عاجباني في المريخ كمية الوفاء ده لايداهور 
يستحق هذا البطل كل كميات الوفاء دي بالجد
بس ياريت ده يكون دافع للبقية للبذل والعطاء
*

----------


## sonstar

*متطلبات المرحله المتبقيه ينصر دينك والناس دي عاوزه هرش وكرش حتي البرش
*

----------


## sonstar

*الاراده القوة الجسارة اللياقه ويجب توزيع الشعار اولا للعيبه قبل الجمهور نريد اعلام هارش نخوفهم به قبل الميدان من الان عشان الاولاد يتمو الباقي
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*روعه مافى كلام
*

----------


## تينا

*روعه وجميل بس انا مابحب اللون المحدد بالكتابه ده خليه اصفر يكون مليون الميه
                        	*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*مية مية ود المامون ...
ياريت لو تم توزيع هذه اللوحة الملحمة للاعبى المريخ قبل كل مباراة حتى مباراة الهليل ...
لك وللجميع كل الود
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تصميم جميل ياود المأمون

كورنر عبدالعزيز24

منتدى التصميم فاااااضي
*

----------


## ابو راما

*رائع جدا ود المامون
بس الالوان فاقعة اكتر شوية الصورة من بعيد ما بتظهر كويس
الكتابة تكون بالوان اخري
                        	*

----------

